# Need Help to buy a New Reliable all round Performer Laptop (Affordable)



## lifer1 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hi All

My laptop is almost dead with IC on charge port short and it seems entire motherboard needs to be replaced apart from dysfunctional battery(non removable) bulge.  Need to buy a laptop to replace it ASAP.
please help me with your pearls of wisdom.

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

42k to 50k. Max 56k if ticks most if not all of the checklist.



2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?


Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen


Thin and light but reasonably mainstream; 15 to 16 inch. I’m habituated to 15.4/15.6 display.  Would it be comfortable working with 14?



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?

Documentation, Reading & Analysis/ Research work(includes Browsing with multiple tabs and windows with internet browser for eg used to keep 12 windows and 655 tabs open in the current  laptop(impossible with FF but with chrome) at one point, video calls, OTT quality video streaming, video and audio consumption. Occasional coding/running testing software, gaming.



5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?



No typical configuration.  What I think is may be RAM >=8GB, ssd atleast in part for the OS, it’s  hard to find >512GB HD in SSD.  Would be good to have something for graphics.

[8GB RAM with 1TB HDD(current HP X360 envy). ]



4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

a. Like:

b. Dislike:

No brand is good enough to LIKE in my experience.

Hp ok, may also consider Lenova, dell.



6) Anything else you would like to say?


Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )
Full HD OLED/IPS; have never been satisfied with battery backup or quality of battery itself earlier so it’s not a criterion.

Online, like flipkart, Amazon(have prime membership) within India …..don’t have experience with other sites so trust factor may come into the picture.

Good computing power(>=i5), system that doesn’t feel like a snail while in use.  Connectivity options like sd card reader, usb c with power delivery, normal USB’s, 3.5 Audio jack etc(don’t want to be nastily surprised with lack of connectivity options)

Screen should be ideal for long reading hours and also excellent for high quality video consumption ……ergonomic/easy on eyes(anti-glare or whatever is needed).  Audio(speakers) has never satisfied in earlier models and in current model speaker became dysfunctional after connecting to a Bluetooth speaker, so good audio and volume and a reliable in-built speaker.

Ergonomic keyboard and touchpad.

When I try to adjust the angle of screen, the lid of the laptop should not fold up in the front or slide down in the back. (current  convertible was culprit).

Not looking for touchscreen convertible …..previous one was accidental purchase and was a pain.  Screen cracked four times, except one time there was no reason to—this is also one reason I dislike one metal piece carved laptop.  Could be carbon fiber or something. Want laptop to be reliable.

Not likely to upgrade components like RAM/HDD.  Whatever is available on the machine should be good enough.

Do laptops come in colours other than black or silver?

Discounted models for HDFC credit card would be great if available.

Thanks again for reading and trying to help me.


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 20, 2021)

if u want thin and light  a ryzen 5500u or i5 11th would be good
hp 15
acer aspire 5
although i dont know how many chrome tabs it would open 
This can be used for light gaming ,maybe some games run at low resolution/low fps
gaming/performance:
 lenovo ideapad gaming 3 (i5 10th +gtx1650)-its at 57.5 k but has additional 1500 inr  discount on hdfc cards august sale(prolly will also be in other shopping sites),so it will come down to 56k
note:if u can push to 60 buy a ryzen 4600h+gtx 1650 laptop


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 21, 2021)

K_akash_i said:


> if u want thin and light  a ryzen 5500u or i5 11th would be good
> hp 15
> acer aspire 5
> although i dont know how many chrome tabs it would open
> ...


Thanks Akash.  After seeing your post I had some doubts and queries so presenting here.

For high quality video/multi media consumption, do we need discrete graphical processor unit?



None of the three options include CD/DVD/blue ray drive it seems.  It’s not a must though.



Also I believe FHD is the best we could aim for in laptop display and the next best 4K UHD is suitable for bigger sized monitors—is that correct?  Also if one wants oled display what’s the budget we’re looking at or is it possible in the current budget?



Ryzen numbering: Would have thought 5500u > 4600h sort of confusing.  I believe onyx is what you refer to by Ryzen 4600h+gtx 1650?  In fact I have never used AMD, always was told it was junk or inferior now hearing some buzz about Ryzen series.   Would it be safe to use this?  Some say it can go bust if one wrong movement breaks its pins? It’s less reliable and failure prone and all.



Lenova ideapad gaming 3i:  Not sure if it has SD card reader.  It’s a must for me.  Does it have USB C power delivery port meaning it can be used to charge phone?  I only see reference to ‘data transfer only’.  I’m looking for this charging provision, possible ?

Also Weight 2.2 kg and has 1 TB HDD no SSD.

Thanks.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2021)

^ Ok first of all I want to tell you that all AMD processors are safe. Whoever says AMD is dangerous or fragile or overheats really doesn't know about processors and just echoing whatever they have heard from other people. You pick any article from google about AMD and you won't find anything like it breaks/explode/melts/fries/evaporates and damage itself and/or entire PC. Don't believe blindly, whatever people say, just read about it on internet.

Few suggestions from my side:
1. DVD drive, if you want a slim laptop with better IO ports then you can skip on this. Any product which comes with CD for installation also has their website where you want find the respective software/drivers.

2. Speakers will not be satisfied in any laptop so it will be better if you save a bit more money and buy wired laptop speakers separately. It won't take much space on desk and also provide better audio quality. Or even better if you can buy headphones.


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Have checked other two models with Ryzen 5 5500u.

HP lacks IPS panel, rj45, backlit KB.

Acer aspire has poor reviews for speakers for brighter backlit.

Any other idea ?  Is there any DELL recco?

Only recently I felt the severe lack of USB C especially power delivery (in current one) which in technical parlance seems to be Thunderbolt 4, sometimes Thunderbolt 3.  Any inputs on this?


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 22, 2021)

> gpu  is for graphical intensive tasks such as gaming or video editing etc ..i'm unsure just watching videos would switch to dgpu, radeon(igpu) will be fine for that.
> 5500u is the latest gen ,its predecessor is 4500u(all U series are power efficiency based) H' signifies high performance 4600h is a previous gen processor but its a bit more powerful its continuation is 5600h laptops ,those will be at much higher cost
> u dont actually need OLED for laptop at the same time IPS is preferred
> cd/dvd drive is mostly unavailable on new laptops for them to be thin


 (u can use a usb to card reader dongle to tackle card reader options)
then there is an upcoming launch of some redmi notebook 14 which will have thunderbolt (although i dont prefer that )


> lenovo laptop has a 512 ssd model also for 60k , u can buy that or buy the 1tb hdd one and install an ssd coz it has an ssd slot  .It is heavy yes because is a gaming laptop(performance oriented so it will need cooling) as u said u will also be using it to play games occasionally


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi

Torn between light weight and  performance.  Would have preferred features within 1.6 kg,  gaming components change the scale to 2.2 kg+.  Recently it was said someone was bringing featured laptops under 1 kg which would be great because with less and less weight when combined with mainstream features….would be ideal.

Backlit won’t be a big criterion for me.  But due to personal limitations I won’t be able to follow “BUY FIRST, UPGRADE/CUSTOMISE LATER”.  So I’d like to have ‘must haves’ at the purchase itself.   Unlike dongle for card reader it’s said motherboard needs to be thunderbolt 4 compliant.  Akash, you don’t prefer thunderbolt or MI? any reason?


Thesloth thanks for your inputs.  Yes willing to skip drive, most informal things could be transferred on pendrive.  Like floppy drives they may also fade.  Speakers volume if they can add to laptops would be nice.  HP with hyped up BANG & OLUFSEN had poor volume and it also started to output low volume garbled crackling after using with a Bluetooth speaker for a few times.  But earphones worked ok.  These days even phones have good volume than laptops ….my perception.


Any alternative or similar or equivalent HP option that may have IPS for display?
Anybody on here have personal experience with acer in general and the model suggested?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2021)

This the best choice under 45k IMO:
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B0928SZKL1/

Or get HP 14 with R5 5500U. HP 14 models are actually built better than HP 15 models.


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> This the best choice under 45k IMO:
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B0928SZKL1/
> 
> Or get HP 14 with R5 5500U. HP 14 models are actually built better than HP 15 models.


Hi omega44 thanks but currently this is listed as 54250.  Weight around 1.46kg and IPS display plus, but 14 inch may be a bit cramped and this is step down from 5th gen to 3rd gen.  Reviews also say laptop is slow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> this is step down from 5th gen to 3rd gen


All Ryzen 5000 series APUs/CPUs are "5th Gen"


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 23, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> All Ryzen 5000 series APUs/CPUs are "5th Gen"


Oops in that case I stand corrected.  I went with difference between the numbers 3 & 5 thinking they represent generations but they represent cores.  Thanks SaiyanGoku.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Oops in that case I stand corrected.  I went with difference between the numbers 3 & 5 thinking they represent generations but they represent cores.  Thanks SaiyanGoku.


No, that's just the naming scheme and doesn't represents the number of cores.

*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-3-5300U-Processor-Benchmarks-and-Specs.511020.0.html


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> All Ryzen 5000 series APUs/CPUs are "5th Gen"


Marketting aside, there is a significant amount of difference between 5000 series U processors ending with odd and even numbers.
odd = 5500u = zen 2,
even = 5600u = zen 3

zen 3 is obviously faster


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Marketting aside, there is a significant amount of difference between 5000 series U processors ending with odd and even numbers.
> odd = 5500u = zen 2,
> even = 5600u = zen 3


TIL. This is messed up IMO.


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi

If gaming is light, occasional and not competitive gaming competing with others, and not wanting to play at the highest Frame Per seconds then would a  DGPU be needed?  If no, what integrated  GPU would be excellent for watching high quality media content like Netflix, prime, Hotstar and also doing basic gaming?

Came across this thinkpad E15 while searching for thunderbolt support:

Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo ThinkPad E15 (2021) Intel Core i5 11th Gen 15.6-inch (39.62 cm)FHD Thin and Light Laptop (8GB RAM/512GB SSD/Windows 10/MS Office/Fingerprint Reader/Black/Aluminium Surface/ 1.7 kg), 20TDS0G700 Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings

First issue would be budget.  Keeping that concern aside can anyone give inputs on this model?  How about build, reliablility, performance ?  It seems to have thunderbolt, card reader, even light weight, concerns are budget and lack of dGPU.  Isn’t there anything similar but also with basic dGPU around 60k or so or even around 70k?  Seems like expensive business laptops do possess thunderbolt.  Another space was some asus/acer and LG light weight under 70k.

Another doubt, can someone who is habituated to 15.6 display settle comfortably without discomfort for a 14 inch display?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 23, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Hi
> 
> If gaming is light, occasional and not competitive gaming competing with others, and not wanting to play at the highest Frame Per seconds then would a  DGPU be needed?  If no, what integrated  GPU would be excellent for watching high quality media content like Netflix, prime, Hotstar and also doing basic gaming?
> 
> ...


Lenovo ThinkPad E15 Gen 2 Review: Tiger Lake laptop with an Nvidia GeForce MX450

Gaming laptops won't be light & have poor battery life. HP Victus with RTX 3050+R5 5600H is easily the best gaming laptop under 75k.

Something cheap:
Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo IdeaPad Gaming 3 AMD Ryzen 5 4600H 15.6" (39.63cm) FHD IPS Gaming Laptop (8GB/512GB SSD/Windows10/NVIDIA GTX 1650 4GB/120Hz Refresh Display/Onyx Black/2.2Kg), 82EY00UAIN + Xbox Game Pass for PC Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 24, 2021)

is xe gpu at the same level as current gen radeon tho?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2021)

No one knows yet


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Battery backup is not a criterion fot.  Whatever is claimed I have always got just about 2 hours in first month, then goes down to 1+ hour in six months and half an hour after 1 year and from there in a few months may be 2 to 5 minutes and subsequently zero. 

But weight is a definite criterion.

Connectivity, less weight and all round performance are the criteria!  

can any one confirm what is the use of ordinary USB C if the laptop doesn’t have thunderbolt 4/3 with usb charging for the laptop itself?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> what is the use of ordinary USB C


Force people to buy a type-c dock/hub.


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 25, 2021)

I want to know if ordinary usb c can charge anything at all like we sometimes charge small devices on USB A.  For example I used to charge/transfer data iPod on ‘usb A port’ and also used pen drives on usb A to transfer files to and fro.  Likewise any utility for ordinary usb C?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> I want to know if ordinary usb c can charge anything at all like we sometimes charge small devices on USB A.  For example I used to charge/transfer data iPod on ‘usb A port’ and also used pen drives on usb A to transfer files to and fro.  Likewise any utility for ordinary usb C?


Type C port on computers acts like a normal type A port & in some cases just adds extra features over it like DP output, Thunderbolt 3/4 or to charge the device at upto 100W.

So you can charge an iPod from type C port on computers.


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 26, 2021)

That would be a relief.  Documentation for usb C power delivery is a lot confusing, one would wonder if they are talking about charge IN or charge OUT. 

Incidentally checked out a latitude 14 and found it’s 1.5+ weight satisfying.  So I’m having second thoughts on getting something that may weigh greater than 1.9 kg.    Also was wondering if 14 would do.  Though easy on hands not sure about eyes and scaling/resolution.  14 inches more or less come in same size but 15.6 inches vary a lot…..I prefer compact builds without excesses on length/breadth/thickness.  And what about literal 15 inch ones? Don’t we have any 15 inch laptop at all, search for one always leads to 15.6 inch display? 

Thinkpads though hold certain allure regarding build, this gen 2 e15 are steep in price. 

Came across this model: 
*www.hp.com/in-en/shop/hp-pavilion-laptop-14-dv0055tu-2n1l1pa.html#bv_reviewsEven has something related to usb c pd.  Also gaming with iris xe also getting positive reviews.

It even has a 15.6 inch equivalent with dGPU but reviews aren’t that good esp. regarding heat. HP Pavilion Laptop 15-eg0104TX

So taking into view ergonomic comfort with weight/size my weight criterion gets refined between 1.65 kg to 1.90 kg and some gaming laptops can be out of bound…a few recommendations were around 2.2 kg.  Any recommendation based on new weight criterion and config close to above hp models?


----------



## K_akash_i (Aug 26, 2021)

i'll recommend u to buy amd ryzen laptops as they are cheaper and performs better  and gets good thermals vega 7 igpu is fine for normal use


> lenovo slim(5500u model), 1.66kg ips display


there is also a 5700u model that goes for 63k it has weight of 1.39kg  
as for gaming laptops light ones are quite pricey(i only saw the zephyrus g14 ) ,most gaming laptops weighs like 2.2kg avrg


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 26, 2021)

First Lenova model (lslim 5500u)—does it have reliable build? One review showed how the display is shaky with ceiling fan’s air flow, a few more said colour accuracy was poor.  Rj45 missing but might overlook it if otherwise the machine is good .

Last time when I had Lenova(ideapad),  build was not great,  the bottom lid started to splinter after some months almost disturbing the charge port; and integrated graphics spoiled video quality(video consumption and webcam) for me.  But battery/charger was better compared to two hp laptops.  Speaker volume was better than hp but tinny.  Display died  and with that laptop also died.  Current hp had the longest life span with approx 5 years, prior hp 3 and Lenova just two.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 26, 2021)

Dafuk did I just read


----------



## lifer1 (Aug 29, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> First Lenova model (lslim 5500u)—does it have reliable build? One review showed how the display is shaky with ceiling fan’s air flow, a few more said colour accuracy was poor.  Rj45 missing but might overlook it if otherwise the machine is good .
> 
> Last time when I had Lenova(ideapad),  build was not great,  the bottom lid started to splinter after some months almost disturbing the charge port; and integrated graphics spoiled video quality(video consumption and webcam) for me.  But battery/charger was better compared to two hp laptops.  Speaker volume was better than hp but tinny.  Display died  and with that laptop also died.  Current hp had the longest life span with approx 5 years, prior hp 3 and Lenova just two.





Nerevarine said:


> Dafuk did I just read


If you can throw more light on what’s confusing may be able to explain better.  Or I must be missing something.

The allure about build was about thinkpad and the reservations I expressed and experience was about ideapad.  I had clicked the suggested model on Amazon there I saw some reviews about display quality being not par and even how screen was fragile enough to shake under ceiling fan’s air flow.

However it’s confusing and tiresome(mind boggling/overwhelming but hard to find requirements in a single machine) to find something that I can buy soon.  If you can help solve this difficulty would be great with your knowledge/wisdom.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 4, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> If you can throw more light on what’s confusing may be able to explain better.  Or I must be missing something.
> 
> The allure about build was about thinkpad and the reservations I expressed and experience was about ideapad.  I had clicked the suggested model on Amazon there I saw some reviews about display quality being not par and even how screen was fragile enough to shake under ceiling fan’s air flow.
> 
> However it’s confusing and tiresome(mind boggling/overwhelming but hard to find requirements in a single machine) to find something that I can buy soon.  If you can help solve this difficulty would be great with your knowledge/wisdom.


Hi

Have come across following Display parameters.  How important are these?  Many models suggested usually lie in the low range, would they make for good display and viewing for HD content like OTT content?

Nits 250 or 300 is called low end by some reviewers(end users).

45% NTSC in most machines but occasionally they have  72, 65.

Some reviews even talk about the difference between sRGB % varying between 57% and 100%, 100% is called good one but is a rare thing to find.

Another thing is 16:10 vs 16:9 aspect ratio.

Ppi?


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 4, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have come across following Display parameters.  How important are these?  Many models suggested usually lie in the low range, would they make for good display and viewing for HD content like OTT content?
> 
> ...


u dont need 100% srgb if u aint a professional photo/video  editing guy(they'd put quite some money to buy color accurate products) 16 width  9/10 height ratio.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have come across following Display parameters.  How important are these?  Many models suggested usually lie in the low range, would they make for good display and viewing for HD content like OTT content?
> 
> ...


For a 50k laptop, 45% NTSC (approx 70% sRGB) coverage with 250 nits of brightness, IPS panel is what you will get mostly & is fine. Avoid TN panels at 50k.

16:10 is kind of better to have, but usually expensive, so most laptops are 16:9.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes has been difficult to find good display options, even looking at 60-75k budget, result is same.


Came across these models:



1)



*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-thinkpad-e...ons?pid=COMGF42GHFSYMKFK&marketplace=FLIPKART



Here the link is cleaner than on Amazon.

Which generation is this? 1 or 2?

 Pluses: thunderbolt, the build of thinkpad(hopefully E series is not bad and is on par), i5 11th, dGPU (but basic). Also fiber make.



Minuses: price may be not getting bang for the buck.  Not sure of card reader, may have to buy it separately.  Off late hearing delay in after sales service, is that true?  

Was unable to find amd Ryzen equivalent.  Has it been released in India yet?

Which generation is this? 1 or 2 or 3?

Also senti about thinkpad.  So this or another better thinkpad series with budget stretch of another 20k, may consider it.  But from my looks a great thinkpad costs at least 1.5L -2.5 L it seems.


2)



Buy HP Pavilion 15 Ryzen 5 15.6-inch (39.6 cms) Thin & Light FHD Laptop (16GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/MS Office/Fingerprint Reader/Natural Silver/1.75 kg), 15-eh1103AU Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in



Pluses: 16 gb ram(with windows nothing is too much RAM), ips, may gravitate towards it to get card reader and IPS Panel compared to Lower priced 8gb one.  Here too all display parameters remain the same like 250 nits and 45%NTSC despite a small bump in budget.


Minuses: from my perception: metallic.  I’d like non metallic make like fiber.  Possibly no rj45 but may buy later.  Not immediate necessity.



How about thermals?  Which one will have better experience with high quality video consumption? General all-round performance? Adhoc heavy tasks?



—



Budget if stretched upto 70-75k to meet requirements in a satisfying manner, with. weight between 1.6 kg to 1.9 kg, fhd IPS (good colours there’s a lot confusion about colour gamut/accuracy), good/wide connectivity options including sd/4 in 1 card reader, possible thunderbolt (possible future proofing and adhoc requirement proofing) factors like processor, thermals, reliability, no cheap/fragile build including components like display, webcam, speaker, frame/hinges, ergonomic  keyboard/touchpad Which other machines/models would I be looking at?  Another alternative question—-if I don’t want to go cheap regarding components’ and build quality what budget am I looking at?
——-

CONNECTIVITY PORT(S)

which one can be bought in terms of missing connectivity options like Ethernet port or multi use card reader?  Should it be standalone or many in one? Which models are good?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2021)

45% NTSC panels usually have 65-70% sRGB coverage, common for that price.

For 70k, this is the best multimedia 15" laptop:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B095KMNZCW/
R7 5700U is IMO overkill for most people & its iGPU is not suitable for anything more than light gaming or playing some newer games at 720p 30fps.

For a proper gaming laptop:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B095KQ1G3X/

This is an entry level gaming laptop that can run all the available games, obviously at low settings, but the GPU is much faster than AMD's iGPU or Nvidia MX250/350. You will have to add another 8GB DDR4 3200MHz RAM stick to it.

For best gaming performance:
Amazon.in
That Victus will outperform a desktop GTX 1060 in most cases, close to laptop 1660Ti.

Do mention what games you even intend to play?


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 45% NTSC panels usually have 65-70% sRGB coverage, common for that price.
> 
> For 70k, this is the best multimedia 15" laptop:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B095KMNZCW/
> ...


Onyx and victus are above my weight threshold 1.9kg —2.2 and 2.48 respectively.
Not a regular or AAA type gamer.  Used to do shooting, racing , fifa, cricket games but in laptops games got sickening due to stutter.  Only later realised the difference between laptop and desktop difference.  Well I just need reasonable capability that when an occasion arises for gaming or heavy task, machine doesn’t prove incapable.

Thanks for the info. about NTSC sRGB correlation.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 9, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Onyx and victus are above my weight threshold 1.9kg —2.2 and 2.48 respectively.
> Not a regular or AAA type gamer.  Used to do shooting, racing , fifa, cricket games but in laptops games got sickening due to stutter.  Only later realised the difference between laptop and desktop difference.  Well I just need reasonable capability that when an occasion arises for gaming or heavy task, machine doesn’t prove incapable.
> 
> Thanks for the info. about NTSC sRGB correlation.


u'd need to put in atleast above 80k to buy a zephyrus g14.This one is light(1.6kg).U cant get everything under a tight budget.either push ur budget close to 80-90k minimum or buy a non dgpu laptop and be satisfied with it


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Onyx and victus are above my weight threshold 1.9kg —2.2 and 2.48 respectively.
> Not a regular or AAA type gamer.  Used to do shooting, racing , fifa, cricket games but in laptops games got sickening due to stutter.  Only later realised the difference between laptop and desktop difference.  Well I just need reasonable capability that when an occasion arises for gaming or heavy task, machine doesn’t prove incapable.
> 
> Thanks for the info. about NTSC sRGB correlation.


Forget gaming then. Stutter happens because dGPU is weak or non-existent. As I said, a laptop RTX 3050 will perform similar to a desktop GTX 1060, which is a capable GPU.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Forget gaming then. Stutter happens because dGPU is weak or non-existent. As I said, a laptop RTX 3050 will perform similar to a desktop GTX 1060, which is a capable GPU.


Ok among the three the two I mentioned—thinkpad e15, Hp ryzen 1103au; and ideapad 5 or the 7 mentioned just above by Akash which may satisfy my requirements most from the point of build quality, performance , video watching, basic gaming?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 10, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Ok among the three the two I mentioned—thinkpad e15, Hp ryzen 1103au; and ideapad 5 or the 7 mentioned just above by Akash which may satisfy my requirements most from the point of build quality, performance , video watching, basic gaming?


Ryzen APUs have a decent iGPU, so does Intel's 11th gen CPUs. But those can run very basic games, forget playing something like CoD, but FIFA is a light game, so should be fine along with CS GO, Valorant, etc.

Intel's 11th gen has a weak CPU compared to AMD R5 & R7 4th/5th gen. So take your call.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Ryzen APUs have a decent iGPU, so does Intel's 11th gen CPUs. But those can run very basic games, forget playing something like CoD, but FIFA is a light game, so should be fine along with CS GO, Valorant, etc.
> 
> Intel's 11th gen has a weak CPU compared to AMD R5 & R7 4th/5th gen. So take your call.


Ok thanks.  Yes I understand specific model or brand should be my call.  I’m hearing a new headache requirement for windows 11 like processor eligibility and TPM 2.0 requirement.  I believe every model we discussed here are windows 11 proof or is there anything to look for this win 11 proofing?

Came across following models:  anybody got any inputs do inform. Company HP.

eg0124TX ; ec2076AX particular doubt about sRGB value as some say though NTSC is 72%, sRGB is <65%, is it possible?
​Thanks Akash and omega for pointing out to Lenovo slim 5.  Zephyrus 15 not available and 1.37L another thing with zephyrus also it’s asus. Have decided to settle with 15.6 whichever it is.  This is the first time I’ve not immediately (typically within a few days)replaced the laptop due to other personal issues and the difficulty and confusion in Choosing one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 23, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Ok thanks.  Yes I understand specific model or brand should be my call.  I’m hearing a new headache requirement for windows 11 like processor eligibility and TPM 2.0 requirement.  I believe every model we discussed here are windows 11 proof or is there anything to look for this win 11 proofing?
> 
> Came across following models:  anybody got any inputs do inform. Company HP.
> 
> ...


I think almost all recent laptops except maybe some 30k ones should be Win11 ready with TPM 2.0 present. I think you can sideload Win11 if its not officially supported by using an OS install media, but direct upgrade keeping files won't work.

We will know more next month.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 27, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I think almost all recent laptops except maybe some 30k ones should be Win11 ready with TPM 2.0 present. I think you can sideload Win11 if its not officially supported by using an OS install media, but direct upgrade keeping files won't work.
> 
> We will know more next month.


Well ended up buying 2076ax one with almost double the initial budget.  Keeping the search open was like misery.  Things weren’t moving as I would have liked.  It’s 11 ready as the manufacturer’s site listed.  Was looking at ideapad 5 ryzen 5700u and got stretched to 5800H.  Two firsts 1) First AMD for someone who always heard about how inferior AMD is 2) First machine with a dGPU. Any inputs to make use of this for OTT  High Quality watching would be welcome.

Well Im into teething trouble.  Didn’t think even on 15 inches there would be scaling options with neither 100% nor recommended 125% would be big enough.  

Don’t know why I’m unable to set one finger edge scrolling on this …like and prefer single finger edge scrolling on touchpad (it always seems like how much you spend you are forced to compromise and tolerate).  This seems to be cheap elan compared to synaptics and hasn’t got ‘clickpad settings’ to set this right.  If this is some software omission and can be corrected please help me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Any inputs to make use of this for OTT High Quality watching would be welcome.


You can get away with any modern iGPU for OTT, browser handles widevine certification IIRC.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 28, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can get away with any modern iGPU for OTT, browser handles widevine certification IIRC.


Read somewhere settings need to be tweaked to get dGPU going for multimedia like forcing the system to use GPU for multimedia to improve quality and reduce choppiness.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Read somewhere settings need to be tweaked to get dGPU going for multimedia like forcing the system to use GPU for multimedia to improve quality and reduce choppiness.


You won't require that unless you are playing 10-BIt high bit rate 4K encodes.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Netflix account seems to have some titles with 10 bit 4K.  If I know the ‘how to’ may come handy.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Netflix account seems to have some titles with 10 bit 4K.  If I know the ‘how to’ may come handy.


True 4K monitors aren't cheap + in a way its required only for HDR content, again true HDR monitor/TV aren't cheap. I'll say LG OLED TVs are the cheapest ones at 1.2L, but even those have some cons.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2021)

lifer1 said:


> Well ended up buying 2076ax one with almost double the initial budget.  Keeping the search open was like misery.  Things weren’t moving as I would have liked.  It’s 11 ready as the manufacturer’s site listed.  Was looking at ideapad 5 ryzen 5700u and got stretched to 5800H.  Two firsts 1) First AMD for someone who always heard about how inferior AMD is 2) First machine with a dGPU. Any inputs to make use of this for OTT  High Quality watching would be welcome.
> 
> Well Im into teething trouble.  Didn’t think even on 15 inches there would be scaling options with neither 100% nor recommended 125% would be big enough.
> 
> Don’t know why I’m unable to set one finger edge scrolling on this …like and prefer single finger edge scrolling on touchpad (it always seems like how much you spend you are forced to compromise and tolerate).  This seems to be cheap elan compared to synaptics and hasn’t got ‘clickpad settings’ to set this right.  If this is some software omission and can be corrected please help me.


What did you buy & at what price?

I'm fine with 125% scaling on my 15" laptop display.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> True 4K monitors aren't cheap + in a way its required only for HDR content, again true HDR monitor/TV aren't cheap. I'll say LG OLED TVs are the cheapest ones at 1.2L, but even those have some cons.


Less likely to get new monitor or anything to expand modularly.  OLED would have been great at laptop level but I was told here it wasn’t necessary.  XPS 15 might have been in contention then or some 2.2 k display laptops.  But those laptops in Lenovo were less than 1.6kg and lacked some other requirements.


----------



## lifer1 (Sep 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> What did you buy & at what price?
> 
> I'm fine with 125% scaling on my 15" laptop display.


125% is recommended but still small.

Model is ec2076ax, HP pavilion. ~90k(fk).

On a quick search noticed there were some complaints online about missing one finger edge scrolling on touchpads (esp. precision touchpads) due to flaws in 8.1 or 10 windows in implementing device drivers.


----------

